# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ   ΚΟΦΤΗ-ΕΞΟΛΚΕΑ   ΑΛΥΣΙΔΩΝ   ΓΙΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΑΚΙΑ   ΚΑΙ ΜΟΤΟΣΥΚΛΕΤΤΕΣ

## mariost

Ένα εργαλείο που μπορούμε να το φτιάξουμε μόνοι μας στο εργαστήριο από απλά υλικά. Θα χρειαστούμε ένα μικρό κομμάτι σίδερο πάχους 2 εκατοστών, μία εξάγωνη μούφα και 3 παξιμάδια 14 χιλ. καθώς και ένα ατσαλόκαρφο στερέωσης με σπείρωμα στην άκρη (ζουμπόκαρφο) . Από εργαλεία ένα μικρό γωνιακό τροχό, δράπανο ,ηλεκτροκόλληση και μία μανέλα με κολαούζο εξάρι. Το εργαλείο μπορεί να είναι ερασιτεχνικό αλλά την δουλειά του για μια φορά στις τόσες την κάνει με το παραπάνω.
ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΤΟΥ ΕΡΓΑΛΕΙΟΥ ΑΥΤΟΥ ΚΑΘΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΗ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΕΔΩ: https://youtu.be/7Xt_hYrskVk

----------

Gaou (21-12-19)

----------

